# Doe rejecting babies after disbudding



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

I took her babies to get disbudded today. They will be a week old tomorrow. They were only gone for a couple hours. They were crying when I brought them back and she seemed concerned and ran to them. They are all back in their pen and she won't let them nurse. She isn't hurting them just running away. I've held her so they can nurse and she turned her head back to lick/smell their bottoms but she won't stay still. I have never had this happen but I have only 2 other does kid. Do you think this will pass or am I going to have bottle babies?


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

It should pass. It happened with one of my does too, and she got over it in a couple hours. The one thing that helps in the future is putting them back butt first. I always make sure she smells their butts and not their heads.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks! I just put them back in their pen and then let mom back in. They were like a little mob attacking her to nurse.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Happened with my two sets of triplets today,too,but mommas took them back. I don't think they like the smell from the vets.


----------

